# Rollout Awnings



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Thinking about adding a rollout awning and just wondering how much they are really used? 
We started with a Talbot Express and didnt have one, then an Autosleeper Exec. which did, but we never used it even in Portugal (over the winter) Considering the weight and amount of hole drilling I do wonder if we need to bother? I s'pose the answer must be that it depends on how one uses the 'van? No dogs, no kids (sorry children). Any comments?

Mike & Ann


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Wouldn't be without mine.......its great to have a bit of shade or a bit of shelter........they don't like the wind too much, but with secure tie downs its ok..........couldn't be bothered with a full awning now.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Agree with Badger.. indispensable, best bit of kit invented but if your not going to Spain or Scotland in the summer perhaps not ... I don't think dogs or kids give a hoot either way ! :?


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Bought ours with the van when new last september, and have not yet used it, in 6 trips. So its clearly not essential.

But we do expect it to come into its own when in france and switzerland in July (can't wait!)

There is a clue in your post (had one on a previous van and never used it?) If this was so, unless you have changed something about the way you use the van, then why bother now? As you say they do add weight.

Rgds

JeffO


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hardly used ours last year, but very useful in warmer climes. I feel more secure now we have a tie down kit - not worrying about the whole thng flying over the top when the wind gets up!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Badger. Extremely useful(even essential) when in hot/sunny climates. I tend not to use mione when it's very wet- 

WARNING!!- if you are using yours and it's raining make sure you have one of its "legs" lower than the other! (so water can drain off)-otherwise it's a re-run of Eric Morcombe doing "singing in the rain" (Been there-got the tee shirt!!)

As has been said-don't use it in high winds


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Had one fitted to our M/H wouldn't do without it ideal when it's raining for Bar B Que or even when it is frosty for the same thing.

Peter and Joan


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Glad I had one fitted. Find it useful when returning to the 'van'in the rain. Can change out of wet clothing before entering.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Excellent piece of kit*

We have used ours every time we've been away, we've now purchased a set of Dutch windbreaks which are 5m long and 1.5 m high and go around about 1/2 the awning. We use the additional tie down kit for the awning. It provides shade in the van and means if it's raining we can step outside the van without getting soaked, also very useful for hanging washing from!...

Only downside is having to put it away whenever we move van, but only take about 5 mins to wind it up and put it away, same goes when we set up as well, about 5 mins and it's all in place. Did consider a side panel but the windbreaks were cheaper and much more effective for keeping the wind out and creating privacy for us. We also have a free standing awning but only use that now if we are away for 4 or more days as takes over an hour to put up, plus is bulky to carry around but is useful for leaving stuff in if we are off site.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We were told by our dealer that we shouldn't wind 'em back in when they're wet? Any views on that please??


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Telbell 
Sometimes it's not possible to wind in dry, say in the evening after a shower or next day before leaving and there has been a heavy dew .. it won't do any damage, but you could get a bit of mould growth if left rolled up wet for a long time, I always try to dry out as soon as possible.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Seen Kands pictures of putting one on :wink: 
You only a team of 84 big guys! :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Telbell
> Sometimes it's not possible to wind in dry, say in the evening after a shower or next day before leaving and there has been a heavy dew .. it won't do any damage, but you could get a bit of mould growth if left rolled up wet for a long time, I always try to dry out as soon as possible.


Thanks Jim

I thought a while ago that praps I was being a bit too obsessive in that regard- which meant, given our weather in UK, I'd hardly use the roll-out. Some common sense in the future!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> We were told by our dealer that we shouldn't wind 'em back in when they're wet? Any views on that please??


There's reference above to "wind 'em in" yet the thread is headed Roll-Out Awnings.

Are we talking here of the Caravanstore, awning in a bag type which are manually unrolled in order to function and which can be removed from their position hanging from the van side and stored elsewhere when required.
Or the fixed type, Fiamma 45 etc which are permanently attached and are mechanically extended by use of a handle or motor.

I believed it to be the Caravanstore type when the thread was started but I could well be wrong as I am frequently.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm referring to the Fiamma (or in my case, Omnistor) type "mechanical" Roll outs. You Roll 'em out by winding them out and Roll 'em in by winding them in :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And to answer Mikes 2nd half of the question £100 pounds E-bay one on there now


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Anyone got any thoughts about using the body mounted clips to secure the legs in. That reads weird, but I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

I have often wondered why these tent like creations that attach to the side of the van are called awnings. The definition on the web of an awning is "a canopy made of canvas to shelter people or things from rain or sun " and a canopy is "A covering, usually of cloth, suspended over a throne or bed or held aloft on poles" and my dictionory also says of a canopy, any overhanging shelter or roof like projection. These definitions apply to the roll out type, but surely not to the attached tent?
On an other note, I too wondered just how secure the side mounted attachments fitted with Fiamma, and maybe other awinings, are in a wind.
James


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience of the self supporting Fiamma awning? Obviously heavier and more expensive, but would appear to do the job without faffing with poles.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

QWell, we did take the plunge and had a friend in the trade fit an Omnistor, since then the weather has been hot and sunny and we are delighted with it Also comes in useful as people have said for removing wet clothing before going inside. In my case its wet sailing clothes and no I promise never to appear under the awning in the altogether!.

Omnistor provided lovely storage clips for the winding handle, but none for the middle rafter and as people have since pointed out, the Fiamma rafter is all in one telescopic piece, so I might have to give someone a cheeky ring and see what I can scrounge.

One little question please, when I wind it back in to store it, should it go click or something to show its fully stowed, the box seems to be a bit open at the bottom??

Happy Days

Mike & Ann


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes- you should have a definite "Click" ...(or even "Clunk" :lol: ) when the last bit rolls in. If you still have a gap try rolling it out a bit and back again


----------

